# Isle of Skye



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello good people
Thinking of heading up to Isle of Skye middle September.
Will be staying in hotels (motorhome sold last year)
We are particularly keen on wildlife, the big types, not so much insects and flowers.
Is this a great place to visit??
Best areas for whale/dolphin/eagle/otter watching
Best places for hotels
Anywhere better on the west coast??

Any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Yes, 

They are all there in Skye...mighty place for wildlife, there are no specific places to see them...but plenty of places to see them if your patient...just wait  and they will come to you.

Norrie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The one to watch out for is the Wild Haggis! Rare these days but still quite a few on Skye. 

Early mornings is best to catch them. They love cheese so just put a bit of Cheddar out under a box propped up by a stick with a bit of string and then lie and wait for the little hairy blighter to come. Once under the box pull the string then rush out and batter it to death quickly with a cricket bat / golf club, whatever you have to hand. Be quick though as they are vicious little sods and will have your fingers if your not careful.

Very tasty!!

You may also come across in September Basking sharks. These are huge. One swam right up to the back of the van on the Isle of Arran. Be careful if you go swimming with them to examine their teeth as they shouldn't really have any. If they have then Great Whites have been spotted in that area (really they have) and its probably one of them. By this time though its probably too late. For you.

Wild Haggis


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Sod off you beer swilling cheese munching dingy sailing hillbilly.

:evil:

I thought you might have given me some of your vast knowledge of the islands instead of that drivel.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Sod off you beer swilling cheese munching dingy sailing hillbilly.
> 
> :evil:
> 
> I thought you might have given me some of your vast knowledge of the islands instead of that drivel.


I did!!! I told you about the basking sharks didnt I!!!

They really are around late summer. Cant miss em. Big fin and often close to the shore. They have a scary habbit of swimming up to your dinghy and then diving under at the last minute. 

On the western Isles (mainly Arran) we have seen Sea Otters, Seals, Goldon Eagles, Red Squirrels, Dolphins, Basking Sharks. Eagles are usually up in the Air, Squirrels on the ground and Dophins and sharks in the sea. 

There will no doubt be a few seal colonies so best to ask where they are. Otters we have always seen near sunset or very early morning. They often lie on their backs playing with stones and food.

Only seen the odd Dolphin.

Eagles you will see anywhere but again best to ask where they are when you get there but Ive seen them outside the bank!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thats better MrD.
Think we will do Skye for a couple of days then Mull for a couple.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*skye*

just got back from skye


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

If its wildlife you are after I recommend Mull instead.

Skye is nothing like as good as Mull for wildlife.

Sea Eagles, Golden Eagles, Hen Harriers, Short eared Owl, Otters, dolphin, Red Deer. 

We went to both Mull and Skye last year specifically for the wildlife, Mull first. After Mull, Skye was a disappointment Im afraid.

Tobermory would be a good base, unless you want to eat in your hotel every night. You can get everywhere from Tobermory - although of course the roads are single-track.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

In the old days you used to take a ferry to get to Skye. Well, there still is a ferry. Turn off at Shiel Bridge and go over the Mam Ratagan, not as hairy as the Bealach, but interesting and great views of Loch Duich and the mountains, then down the other side to Glenelg and the community owned turntable ferry. You drive on then the hands turn the platform round so you are facing the right way at the other side, and then the ferry drifts out into the race of Kylerhea and loops over to Skye. There's Otter Haven nearby.

Skye, like Mull is famous for Sea Eagles. Enquire at Portree for the best places to see them. But it's maybe the scenery for which Skye is justly renowned - it's simply astonishing. The Cuillin, Old Man of Storr, Quiraing, the walk from Broadford over to the cleared village of Boreraig, Loch Coruisk boat trips - and much more.

Try the Loch Bay Seafood Restaurant at Stein or Creelers in Broadford. There's some good eateries in Portree as well.

For Dolphin watchers one of the best (the best?) places is on the east coast at Chanonry Point on the Black Isle. You just stand on the shore and if you're lucky you'll get a great display as they feed in the waters moving through the Firth.

Oh, and don't forget the midges, though they usually find you before you see them.


----------



## greens_peace (Oct 20, 2012)

And if you get a wet day there is always the Talisker Distillery to while away an hour or two. Talisker

Actually it doesn't even have to be wet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Thats better MrD.
> Think we will do Skye for a couple of days then Mull for a couple.


Both are lovely. Avoid the hotels on the front at Tobamory. We stayed in one a few years ago. Right rip off and the owner was a grumpy madam. Complained when we asked for some drinks at 11pm after we came back from the curry house! Cheeky mare.

My favourite Island is Arran though. Been going for over 20 years.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Try the McKinnon Country House Hotel which is just over the bridge, left off the roundabout and right after 50 yards (its on google earth). Its owned by Ian who is a great guy and his wife. Let him know I recommended them to you if you stay and pass him my regards. Food is excellent and rooms are very good.

If you go over to sky use the Glenelg ferry as mentioned above, the area is home to many sea otters and has quite a few stags around.

We had a great night in the van on the beach at Glenelg watching the boats. Kyle of Lochalsh, just before the bridge is worth a visit and has an excellent seafood shop, also take a drive over to Plockton and go for a boat trip.

Also on the main land, a day trip to Applecross is good, has a great pub.

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If it's wildlife you are after, try Gateshead High Street on a Friday night. :wink:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

747 said:


> If it's wildlife you are after, try Gateshead High Street on a Friday night. :wink:


You need to be there before 9pm to see any wildlife south of the river as there all in bed with coco by then, soft southern shady drinking......

Andy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have visited Skye more often than Mull but agree Mull is better for wild life. Also go to the Ardnamurchan peninsula on the mainland (easy access from Mull) .

http://www.outdoorcapital.co.uk/explore/ardnamurchan

Tiree and Coll best for basking sharks

Basking sharks Tiree Coll Canna


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Black isle is good for Dolphins, Aros centre on Skye is a good stop, loads of Eagles and the Herons nest in the tall trees, just sit quietly in the car park.

We love Skye and always go when up there, try the snake place on the left just before Broadford, very entertaining, Sligachan hotel does a mean Haggis, and you're right up against the Cuillins, take a drive down to Elgol, catch the boat across to Loch Coruisk, it has to be the best road on Skye.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Black isle is good for Dolphins, Aros centre on Skye is a good stop, loads of Eagles and the Herons nest in the tall trees, just sit quietly in the car park.
> 
> .


Isn't Black Isle on the east coast Kev??


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Black Isle is on the east coast, and isn't actually an island, but a peninsula. It's just north of Inverness. Full details on the dolphins: Moray Firth Dolphins


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Black isle is good for Dolphins, Aros centre on Skye is a good stop, loads of Eagles and the Herons nest in the tall trees, just sit quietly in the car park.
> ...


There's no fooling you is there :lol: :lol: I forgot to add it as part of the way up/down, it's a shame it's a bit off the beaten track unless you want to be over that side, Cromarty is a nice little town to walk around though, we wild camp there often if on that side, on the rec, near the harbour.


----------

